# The Great Raid 2005 Film



## spear (24 May 2010)

*THE GREAT RAID*

Set in the Philippines in 1945 towards the end of WWII, under the command of Lieutenant Colonel Henry Mucci and Captain Robert Prince, the 6th Ranger Battalion undertake a daring rescue mission against all odds. Traveling thirty miles behind enemy lines, they intend to liberate over 500 American Soldiers from the notorious Cabanatuan Japanese POW camp in the most audacious rescue ever. Written by themusicman999.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0326905/


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2010)

Let me guess.......themusicman999 = spear


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 May 2010)

You mean the same one that was discussed here:
http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/33467/post-291988.html#msg291988


----------



## 1feral1 (24 May 2010)

spear said:
			
		

> *THE GREAT RAID*
> 
> Set in the Philippines in 1945 towards the end of WWII, under the command of Lieutenant Colonel Henry Mucci and Captain Robert Prince, the 6th Ranger Battalion undertake a daring rescue mission against all odds. Traveling thirty miles behind enemy lines, they intend to liberate over 500 American Soldiers from the notorious Cabanatuan Japanese POW camp in the most audacious rescue ever. Written by themusicman999.



Many parts of this film were shot on the island I live on. I attended the Australian premier of this film. It was here http://www.bribiemovies.com.au/ on the island. A simple small town cinema.

The film was meant to be released back in the northern fall of 2001, but the 11 Sep attacks stalled its release.

OWDU


----------



## spear (27 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Let me guess.......themusicman999 = spear





			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You mean the same one that was discussed here:
> http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/33467/post-291988.html#msg291988





Sorry i didn't mean to miss that topic when i was searching for it.

Mods pls merge topics... Thank you!


----------



## spear (27 May 2010)

Here's more wiki information about that true story of the _Great Raid at Cabanatuan_:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid_at_Cabanatuan


----------



## 1feral1 (27 May 2010)

Thanks for the link, a source of good information on this true and historical raid.

OWDU


----------



## spear (28 May 2010)

> The raid was very successful—516 POWs were liberated.[139] The total included 489 Americans, 23 British (this number also includes the later-rescued Edwin Rose), two Norwegians, one Dutch, and one Filipino.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid_at_Cabanatuan#Strategy



Interestingly, Edwin Rose, a deaf british soldier who fell asleep before the attack at a latrine was left behind at the camp, woke up the next morning and walked out the camp who was eventually  picked up by some passing guerillas along the way.

The flyby of an aircraft was a brilliant idea, it's not that im a filipino, but i think Capt. Pajota made some very important suggestion to Capt. Prince who later acknowledged it though made praises to the 2 pilots for their aerobatic skills.  And those carabao-carts also played some crucial roles to the rescue efforts.

I think without the help of the local guerillas, those 200 rangers would not come home complete.

Also i thought that i read it somewhere before that Capt. Prince's tactics during that raid are still included at today's modern US military textbook.



> *Robert Prince, U.S. Army Ranger, 1919 - 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://blog.seattlepi.com/nowhearthis/archives/158661.asp


----------



## spear (1 Jun 2010)

Here's a related documentary film:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1xqoedzzjk&feature=related


----------

